# [PPOTW #29] Which February video game release are you most looking forward to?



## T-hug (Feb 2, 2014)

This weeks poll asks; Which February video game release are you most looking forward to?
I only have room for 15 poll options at max, so please forgive me if a title you are hyped for didn't make the list, and let us know in the comments!



Spoiler: Previous Polls



Previous Week - Which cosole generation was the best?
Week 27 - Are you buying Destiny?
Week 26 - Which nextgen system will have the best year in 2014?
Week 25 - Do you like micro transactions?
Week 24 - What did you think of this years VGX Awards?
Week 23 - Which of the nextgen consoles do you own?
Week 22 - Do you think the Xbox One launch was good?
Week 21 - Do you think the PS4 launch was good?
Week 20 - Is Microsoft right to ban early Xbone players?
Week 19 - What is the best video game genre?
Week 18 - Is Vita TV a good idea?
Week 17 - Have you got Pokemon X or Y? 
Week 16 - Do you keep trade or sell your games?
Week 15 - Are you interested in Valve's new Vision for Steam 
Week 14 - Do you think GTAV is the game of the generation?
 Week 13 - Have you ever backed a Kickstarter project?
 Week 12 - Will you be buying a 2DS? 
 Week 11 - After last weeks Gamescom are you more or less interested in the PS Vita? 
 Week 10 - Are you looking forward to Gamescom this week? 
Week 9 - Which company has the best online infrastructure? 
 Week 8 - Which is better android or ios? 
Week 7 - Which August game release are you most looking forward to? 
 Week 6 - Will you be buying GTA V?
 Week 5 - Will you buy a Gateway 3DS Flashcard?
 Week 4 - Which system has the best controller? 
 Week 3 - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - Who will sell the most hardware next gen? 


 
If you have an idea for a poll you would like to see on the portal just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title and your questions and answers for the poll.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2014)

Voted for *Donkey Kong Country Returns: I Wish This Was Something Else By Retro Studios*. Purely out of pitty but actually I reckon it'll be even better than the first game.

I'd look forward to Thief but unlike SE/Eidos recent Deus Ex & Tomb Raider returns to glory, Thief ain't looking hot.

Also Metal Slug 3 is heading to Steam, it would be nice to own this legit (I was going to buy the Wii compilation but the emulation was dodgy) but depends on if it's a quality port or not.

I'll probably give in to RE4 HD despite buying the GC and Wii versions because I have more money than sense.

Double Dragon Neon is also heading to PC but I've heard mix things, some say it's great others say it's awful. Aqua Kitty is also on Steam too, it was already out on GoG but I rather have it on Steam so people I don't know can go "oh hey that guy I don't know is playing that!".

EDIT: Isn't Outlast already out?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 2, 2014)

I voted "Other" because the only game that I even sort of care about that's coming out in February is the FF X/X-2 HD release.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 2, 2014)

I thought the FFX pack was next month?

Anyways, for me it's probably a three-way tie between Bravely Default, Danganronpa, and Tales of Symphonia Chronicles.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 2, 2014)

Bravely Default and Tales of Symphonia Chronicles definitely.
ToS was my first Tales game and I love the crap out of it. So excited to beat it again and again....and ToS2 will be fun too I guess.

I'm excited to see how Lionhead could possibly fuck up Fable Anniversary. It doesn't LOOK like they have so far, but I just can't see them not screwing it up. At this point they don't seem capable of doing something right. Though from what i've seen the graphics look the same and character models look worse.


----------



## lampdemon (Feb 2, 2014)

None, most of the games on the list are Meh.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 2, 2014)

LR: FF XIII
However the whole "the world counts down to its doom while you play" thing will make me a bit paranoid as I go through it.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah FFXHD is March I know as it's my favorite JRPG of all time and I have the PS3 LE and Vita version paid off!

I may possibly pick up Danganronpa, it's been reviewing well so I will wait for a sale or price drop as I know literally nothing about the series.

Outlast is coming to PS4 next week and is free if you have PSPLUS, it's already out on PC. Really looking forward to playing it on my PS4 I just hope it has a decent length as the Plus games have been a bit lame apart fron Resogun.

I am really looking forward to Thief as I'm a a massive fan of the series but haven't played any of them since the original Xbox port of Deadly Shadows. I was concerned about the game *last year when it receiving a lot of bad press* but after following it closely and watching some trailers/info vids I decided to buy and have already paid for it. It's going to have to be really good to best Dishonored, I just hope it doesn't turn out to be a bit boring as Corvo has a ton of fun powers to use in Dishonored but Garrett is pretty bare bones in the latest Thief...

I also have Toukiden paid off and really enjoyed the demo and think it will be a great time sink for my Vita!

I was interested in Yaiba, but after reading the latest issue of gamesTM here in the UK I don't think I will bother with it.

So yeah, all in all a great month for me and March is also going to be fantastic so I'm going to take it easy and make sure I have enough to play for the inevitable summer drout this year.

Also *GDC is in March* and the *hype has already started!*


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 2, 2014)

Ah, what the hell. Everywhere I was looking was showing a late February release date just a couple of weeks back for FFX/X-2. Well, I'm officially looking forward to nothing from February. So I guess my vote for other just counts as "nothing".


----------



## Essometer (Feb 2, 2014)

Danganronpa, no contest.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 2, 2014)

It's time to Put my DanganRonpa Machine to use and play DanganRonpa in February~ 
Other then that I could give a hecky


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 2, 2014)

Donkey Kong country tropical freeze. It's honestly the only game I liked from the E3 round-up, which has everything to do with playing the heck out of DKC returns.

Still...I'll wait for reviews before actually buying. Though nintendo and retro are pretty solid in quality delivery, I don't do first day buys anymore.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 2, 2014)

The only right answer is Dangan Ronpa.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2014)

Obligatory "isn't Bravely Default already out?" comment.

Have not heard of most of those.

Thief because it is thief, I missed it getting ragged on last year though.

I am curious to see the Ninja Gaiden game.

I want to see what Fable is like, I did not care for the original and the new art style is not doing it for me but they have apparently tightened up the gameplay which was my biggest gripe.

Castlevania and Earth Defense force also appear at some point.

Other than that some of the March titles could well be leaked in February.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 2, 2014)

My choice is already out. It's called "The Waiting Game" and last until March.


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 2, 2014)

Other: POKÉMON BANK.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 2, 2014)

Some games I'm interested in, but Thief is the one I am really waiting for because I want some games for the #PS4. Also March will be a good month. Dis gon be gud!


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 2, 2014)

OH I just remembered. The Wolf Among Us Episode 2 "Smoke and Mirrors" is coming out the February as well and I'm really excited for it, I've been wanting to continue the story for AWHILE now. 
Telltale needs to keep up with all these projects more D:


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 2, 2014)

Bravely default and danganronpa


----------



## Arras (Feb 2, 2014)

Lightning Returns will be something I pick up in a year or so when I finally get round to playing FFXIII-2 so I didn't vote for that. Danganronpa looks the most interesting, so I voted for that even though I don't have a Vita (yet).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 2, 2014)

Thief mostly. Not much coming out in February that I care about. Plants Vs Zombies: Garden Warfare seems interesting, it's that TPS Plants Vs Zombie game PopCap is making. AFAIK PopCap hasn't even made a shooter before, so it'll be interesting to see how it'll turn out.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 2, 2014)

Pass.

Nothing of any real interest to me on that list.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 2, 2014)

Gahars said:


> My choice is already out. It's called "The Waiting Game" and last until March.


Oh hello there March. That reminds me that Borderlands 2 is getting its Vita release in March too. I'll finally get my chance to play it. :'D

Edit: Though, I'm continuously surprised at how few places even list that it's an upcoming release despite the fact that it is definitely coming in March. I know it's just another release of a game a couple of years old, but making the leap to a mobile device of any sort is kinda exciting.

Oh fuck you 2k Games. Apparently they tweeted an official release date "on accident", redacted it a week and a half back, and haven't said anything since.

Well, March still gets me X/X-2. Less money to spend, so still kind of a win.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 3, 2014)

I would say Bravely Default, but I already have it lol


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 3, 2014)

I voted for Bravery Default.

However, I do hope that Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z is a success because from what I've seen it looks awesome!


----------



## Satangel (Feb 3, 2014)

Thief, pretty much the only thing really interesting me from that list.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 3, 2014)

Bravely Default, Danganronpa and Tales of Symphonia Chronicles, also voted other for the Pokemon Bank, Shantae Pirate's Curse and "The Waiting Game" because the rest of the year looks pretty sweat on the PS4 departament with Infamous Second Son, Wait Dogge Watch Dogs, The Order 1886, Destiny, Transistor and Child of Light being released along the year.
Vita looks good too with God Eater 2, Project Diva f(even though I already own the PS3 and japanese Vita version, but I want the extra songs on the portable version), Borderlands 2 and Shantae Half-genie Hero.
To say truth all of the 2014 lineup looks amazing, even for the Wii U, if they don't release Smash Bros this year they still have Mario Kart 8, Bayonetta 2(most likely) and Hyrule Warriors along with the multiplatform titles.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 3, 2014)

Definitely _Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze_. My girlfriend and I absolutely loved _Donkey Kong Country Returns_, and just beat it yesterday. Definitely going to grab _Tropical Freeze_ on launch day (as well as a second Wii U pro controller). Like many, I'm pretty disappointed that Retro's new project is Donkey Kong and not Metroid, but Donkey Kong is still a quality series and _Tropical Freeze_ looks to be even better than _Returns_.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 3, 2014)

All of the games I'm interested, were already released here and I already own them, so I don't see a pointin voting. z.z
Maybe the thread should mention it's february releases for the US only.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 3, 2014)

The only one that I can say I'm looking forward to here is DKC Tropical Freeze. I already have Bravely Default, the others I either am not interested in, don't own the console for, or haven't heard about before, with the exception of the LEGO game, none of which have impressed me in the past so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## RonaldCoLtd (Feb 5, 2014)

Game Informer scores:

Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze - 9.25

Bravely Default - 8


----------



## Solid One (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Strider reboot that'll be released on this month.

I was thinking about voting on Castlevania Lords of Shadows 2, but I didn't played the first game yet, so I'm not really into it, for now. I mean, I really liked PSX/GBA/NDS Castlevania games, but I didn't tried Lords of Shadow saga yet.


----------



## hhs (Feb 6, 2014)

I'd be surprised DK is so popular on there if I didn't know the origins of gbatemp. Nothing about that game gets my attention. It could turn out to be fine but I don't really see any reason to play it myself.

This month doesn't look so hot, but March has Dark Souls 2 and Metal Gear(which may be disappointingly short).


----------



## UltraMew (Feb 6, 2014)

UltraMew said:


> Other: POKÉMON BANK.


I was right, fools.


----------



## Zeliga (Feb 6, 2014)

Professor Layton and Bravely Default


----------



## Red_Savarin (Feb 6, 2014)

People don't buy romance dawn just don't buy it.
it's boring and repetitive even if you are an hardcore one piece fan.
The game i would buy is Bravely default if i had the money...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 7, 2014)

I just came back to say that everyone should save until march for this


I really love Takehito Harada art and Tenpei Sato music combination.


----------



## Daemauroa (Feb 9, 2014)

how do they mean bravely default. it's already out here for months. oh wait...


----------

